# Baltic Birch Plywood



## Chippygeoff (20 Feb 2015)

I am doing a little project with animal shapes cut from 6mm birch plywood. I could have got an 8 x 4 sheet locally at a very good price but I did not need that much and I don't use a lot of plywood these days. I had a look on E-bay, where there are a lot of suppliers, chose one on the first page who supply it in all sizes and all thicknesses. I went for a pack of 5 pieces A4 size, which will be perfect for what I want, as I will get 4 animals per sheet. It's BB grade so should have one very good side and one not so good. The cost was £7-49 including postage and I thought that was quite reasonable.


----------



## essexcowboy (20 Feb 2015)

hi geoff can you pass on suppliers details please, better price than i have been paying


----------



## PeteG (20 Feb 2015)

I think it's this one, a pack of 25 looks great for the price, £25.00 delivered.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A4-Birch-...afts_Other_Crafts_EH&var=&hash=item3aa0c1ae4d


----------



## Chippygeoff (20 Feb 2015)

That's the one.


----------



## PeteG (20 Feb 2015)

I've gone for a 25 pack in 12mm. I noticed the 0.8 is expensive, is there a reason for that?


----------



## decker7 (21 Feb 2015)

Hello Jeff, Thanks for all your most helpful writings, Where do you buy your wood. I only buy plywood, I get other wood wherever I can find it.


----------

